# Y de paso ...



## Yulan

Hola!

Tengo una duda en relación con la frase que sigue (se encuentra en un libro, un diálogo entre dos personas):

"*Y de paso*, capitán, hágame el favor de no comentar esto con nadie para que no nos roben la idea."

Este "de paso" sería "a proposito," ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## ursu-lab

Se fosse col tu, la trad. sarebbe "E, intanto che ci sei, fammi il favore di...". 
Ma con il "lei" non è proprio il massimo.
Vuol dire "en passant", cioè che fa qualcosa, e *mentre *lo fa dovrebbe fare anche qualcos'altro. Se non è troppo colloquiale puoi usare anche l'espressione originale francese, in italiano è abbastanza frequente.


----------



## Yulan

Ursu,

però il contesto è diverso: le due persone non stanno facendo nulla, hanno discusso di un "affare" e prima di separarsi, l'una dice all'altra "Y de paso ..."  per cui rapportando l'espressione alla situazione avrei pensato a  quell'inciso che si usa anche in italiano  "A proposito ..."  

Comunque grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

Non conoscendo il contesto non so che dirti. "De paso" significa "en passant" e "a proposito" (che comunque rimanda sempre a qualcosa di precedente-> "a proposito di qualcosa") in spagnolo si dice "por cierto...".

In mancanza di meglio, puoi intenderlo come un semplice "*mi raccomando*, non lo dica a nessuno..."


----------



## Neuromante

Muy posiblemente hace referencia a un contexto muy amplio, no solo a lo que se ha dicho en el diálogo sino a situaciones anteriores. Podría ser un reproche por alguna vez en que contó más de lo conveniente o una forma de insinuar que no es muy inteligente.


----------



## Blechi

Yulan said:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda en relación con la frase que sigue (se encuentra en un libro, un diálogo entre dos personas):
> 
> "*Y de paso*, capitán, hágame el favor de no comentar esto con nadie para que no nos roben la idea."
> 
> Este "de paso" sería "a proposito," ?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
E già che siamo in argomento ... 
E di quella strada ... (questo modo equivale a "e già che ci siamo", ma è usato prevalentemente in regioni "nordiche")
E già che ci siamo ...

Sono tutte valide traduzioni della tua frase in grassetto, ma tenendo conto del contesto che fornisci, io userei la prima che ti ho proposto.

Spero di essere stata d'aiuto e chiara.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> E già che siamo in argomento ...
> E di quella strada ...
> E già che ci siamo ...
> 
> Sono tutte valide traduzioni della tua frase in grassetto, ma tenendo conto del contesto che fornisci, io userei la prima che ti ho proposto.
> 
> Spero di essere stata d'aiuto e chiara.


 
La primera opción no presenta matices que nos puedan dar a entender que "de paso" o sea, no es correcta.
La segunda está completanete fuera de lugar y de paso y la elimino como posibilidad "de paso"
La tercera es correcta, con matices certeros y sin localismos. Así se puede entender en toda la Italia, islas inclusas.

Es verdad que en este foro nada de inglés pero BTW no es inglés si nos fijamos sólo en tres letras


----------



## Yulan

Hola GATOGAB!

Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo: es decir, me parece que en este contexto "a proposito" pega bien.

De todas maneras, de verdad el contexto es muy amplio ... pero:

*Paulina:* "Me han dicho que allí hay un glaciar azul de lo más bonito. Quiero que me llene el Fortuna _[es un navio] _con pedazos de hielo. ¿Qué le parece?"

*Capitán:* "Me parece una locura."

*Paulina:* "Exactamente. Por eso no se le ha ocurrido a nadie. Lleve toneles de sal gruesa, una buena provisión de sacos y me envuelve trozos bien grandes. ¡Ah! Me imagino que necesitará habrigar a sus hombres para que no se congelen. *Y de paso*, capitán, hágame el favor de no comentar esto con nadie para que no nos roben la idea."

El libro es "Hija de la fortuna" de I. Allende.

Gracias Gato! 


Gracias Neuromante por tu aportación también


----------



## Yulan

Blechi said:


> E già che siamo in argomento ...
> E di quella strada ... (questo modo equivale a "e già che ci siamo", ma è usato prevalentemente in regioni "nordiche")
> E già che ci siamo ...
> 
> Sono tutte valide traduzioni della tua frase in grassetto, ma tenendo conto del contesto che fornisci, io userei la prima che ti ho proposto.
> 
> Spero di essere stata d'aiuto e chiara.


 

Grazie Blechi,

Ho aggiunto un più ampio contesto.

Ciao


----------



## ursu-lab

Dal dizionario Rae:
de paso ->  loc. adv. Aprovechando la ocasión.



Yulan said:


> *Paulina:* "Me han dicho que allí hay un glaciar azul de lo más bonito. Quiero que me llene el Fortuna _[es un navio] _con pedazos de hielo. ¿Qué le parece?"
> 
> *Capitán:* "Me parece una locura."
> 
> *Paulina:* "Exactamente. Por eso no se le ha ocurrido a nadie. Lleve toneles de sal gruesa, una buena provisión de sacos y me envuelve trozos bien grandes. ¡Ah! Me imagino que necesitará habrigar a sus hombres para que no se congelen. *Y de paso*, capitán, hágame el favor de no comentar esto con nadie para que no nos roben la idea."



Tutte le frasi segnate in rosso sono raccomandazioni/ordini che Paulina rivolge al Capitano. "Y de paso", cioè *oltre *a fare quelle cose, deve pure fare attenzione a non dire niente a nessuno.

"*Ah,* mi raccomando" (con l'"ah" è meglio) o "già che ci siamo".


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "Y de paso", con todo el contexto es equivalente a "Y ya estamos" (Yo lo preferiría, es menos ambiguo.
Así que el "Gia che ci siamo" de Usula me parece perfecto.


----------



## Yulan

Gracias a ambos.

Por supuesto, "Già che ci siamo"

También he visto que el Diccionario Zanichelli pone la acepción:
• _de ‹paso›_ di passaggio, *incidentalmente*; 

Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Yo propondría simplemente "*e poi*", que tiene tan poca fuerza (a mi entender) como el "*de paso*" de la frase original, que poco más hace que reforzar un poquitito la idea de que estamos en la última sugerencia. *Mi raccomando* me parece muy fuerte para sustituir a *de paso*, y la fuerza de la frase final reside en *hágame le favor*.


----------



## Yulan

Muchas gracias, Chlapec.

Sí, entiendo lo que quieres decir. 

Yo también había pensado "A proposito": "A proposito, capitano, mi faccia il favore di non parlarne con nessuno ..."  

"E poi," y "Già che ci siamo,"  me gustan.

Un saludo


----------



## kreiner

Y de paso..., "abrigar" si scrive senza "h".


----------

